

Conlangs - Constructed languages designed by language inventors - mhb
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/columnone/la-sci-conlang24aug24,1,6245830.story?coll=la-headlines-columnone&ctrack=1&cset=true

======
rms
registration required, someone copy/paste in here?

